# Larry Scott's Ring of Fire for ABs



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Something for you to read and discuss.

http://www.larryscott.com/bio/newsletter/ringoffire.pdf





> The key to the whole secret is... learning how to flex each midsection muscle, and Iâ??????m not
> just talking about crunches. Iâ??????m talking about totally flexing the muscles in front, both
> upper and lower, the sides and the back. These are the... furnace that burns fat around your
> waist.
> ...


​


> low back canâ??????t hide from this intense heat.
> ​​​


​​


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

I though the 'ring of fire' only happend after a bad Indian takeout.....


----------

